# Late salaries and bad working environment - what's my rights?



## Sugar Bee (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all... I'm in urgent need of some advise.

I am currently working for a medium sized organization in Dubai and I am struggling to get my salary out of them. The CEO said that this late payments of salaries will continue for another 3 months and that we should all just bare with him and show our loyalty. Last month salaries were paid in 2 installments and 20 days late.

I work 6 days a week till crazy hours at night. I don't have medical insurance and it's not like the salary is something to write home about. Other than that..the working environment is appauling as 3 people share one desk and I concider this place as a health threat!

Basically, I want to resign...as soon as possible, but I need to know what my rights are? I am on a Dubai Visa from the company and have only been working for the company for about 5 months. I do not have a signed contract from the company but I know in the contract they have it states that if you do not complete the 6 month probation period you are liable to pay the fees for the Visa if you resign....Is this right?

Another thing...I am worried about getting a ban? I have another job lined up and don't want any issues with that. Is there a way around not getting a ban like with labour department backing me up as I am not receiving salary or am I going to have to drop some cash?

I would really appreciate it if anybody can help with some info? I know this is happening to a lot of people in Dubai...and it is scary!

Is there any hope for me to get out of here...without any heavy issues? What should I do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry you are having a hard time of it.

I know quite a few people who have in their contract that if they leave within the 6 month probation period they have to repay visa costs so must be fairly standard with some companies (not all of course).

Think you should speak to the Ministry of Labour re what happens if you leave. They keep changing the goalposts. I heard lately that if you file a case and are unsuccessful you need to pay costs and will have a ban put on. This is new as before if you filed a case they could not put a ban on but of course they might not have brought this in yet. If you are not in a free zone you will get a ban - happens automatically but this can be lifted by your new company - don't know how much though (I have a friend going through this at the moment).

Re insurance thought it was compulsory for them to provide insurance - might just be government health card of course.

Anyway, please ring Ministry of Labour and have a chat to someone and hopefully it will all work out for you. Best of luck 

c


Sugar Bee said:


> Hi all... I'm in urgent need of some advise.
> 
> I am currently working for a medium sized organization in Dubai and I am struggling to get my salary out of them. The CEO said that this late payments of salaries will continue for another 3 months and that we should all just bare with him and show our loyalty. Last month salaries were paid in 2 installments and 20 days late.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Telephone 800-665 toll-free in the UAE for any labour related issues, including contracts, work conditions, labour cards, work permits.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 25, 2008)

You definately should read the UAE LAbor LAw Document

http://www.zu.ac.ae/library/html/UAEInfo/documents/UAELabourLaw.pdf


----------

